# Apps won't update on iMac



## David_L (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi. I've been using LR for several years, but am a newbie in this forum.
A few months ago I decided to bite the bullet and take out a CC subscription, having held on with LR6 on a perpetual licence for a couple of years. Since I took out the subscription I have been using LR 8 and PS on my MacBook Air and iMac without any problem.
A couple of days ago the Adobe CC Updater widget on my MacBook Air indicated that App updates were available, so I updated LR to 8.2 and PS to the latest version. Then I went to my iMac, hoping to update the apps there too. However, the same widget thing on my iMac claims that the Adobe apps are up to date, even though it says (correctly) that I have LR Classic v8.1 installed. 
Furthermore, when I run LR 8.1 and click on Help --> Updates..., I get a message box which says "Adobe Updater / Updates have been disabled for this machine. Please contact your administrator." So I am at a loss to know what is wrong, and why I can't update the LR and PS apps on my iMac, when I did so successfully on my MacBook Air running the same OS.
Does anyone know how I can re-enable updates on my iMac?
Thanks!
David


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 20, 2019)

Do you have more than one user account on your iMac? This sounds like you try to update while being logged in with a non-administrator account.

BTW, you do not update through the Help menu. You update through the CC App (in the menu bar).


----------



## David_L (Feb 20, 2019)

JohanElzenga said:


> Do you have more than one user account on your iMac? This sounds like you try to update while being logged in with a non-administrator account.
> 
> BTW, you do not update through the Help menu. You update through the CC App (in the menu bar).



I do have separate admin and user accounts and it's the user account that I am logged into. However, I have an identical setup on the MacBook Air, on which LR updated perfectly (through the menu bar CC App).
I only tried updating from the Help menu of LR because the menu bar CC App was claiming that no updates were available (and still does).


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2019)

In the Creative Cloud app, you can click on the 3 dots in the upper right corner and choose Check for App Updates. Sometimes, it helps to prod CC into action.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 20, 2019)

> Furthermore, when I run LR 8.1 and click on Help --> Updates..., I get a message box which says "Adobe Updater / Updates have been disabled for this machine.



With a standard License, you are permitted to run LR Classic on two machines.  Is it possible that it was installed on two machines where neither one is the iMac?  Or, did you reinstall an operating system on either machine  (LR may perceive that as a different computer)?



> Then I went to my iMac, hoping to update the apps there too. However, the same widget thing on my iMac claims that the Adobe apps are up to date, even though it says (correctly) that I have LR Classic v8.1 installed.



LR Classic 8.2, which includes the new "Enance Details" feature, requires a higher version of the Mac Operating system than does V8.1.  The Adobe CC application manager will not show you versions that are incompatible with the hardware or OS software version it is running on.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2019)

David_L said:


> I do have separate admin and user accounts and it's the user account that I am logged into.
> I only tried updating from the Help menu of LR because the menu bar CC App was claiming that no updates were available (and still does).


So log into the admin account, click on the three dots and choose 'Check for App Updates' and update from there if you now do see the update. Your MacOS version should be fine as you are running 10.14 Mojave, but do check you are updated to the latest version (10.14.3)..


----------



## David_L (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for all for your suggestions, but still no resolution...

I tried logging in to the admin account, then clicking the three dots and "Check for App Updates". When the check comes back it says NO UPDATES, yet the app versions on my iMac are still older than the ones on my MacBook Air. Both computers are on the latest macOS Mohave 10.14.3. Both of the CC App versions are the same (4.8.0.421). Yet the app versions are different, as follows:

               Air              iMac
LR     8.2                8.1
PS     20.0.3        20.0.1
LR CC  2.2         2.1.1

Any further suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 21, 2019)

Sometimes the solution is to uninstall the app and then to reinstall it. Don't worry, that won't do anything with your catalog.


----------

